# [WinXP SP2] PC fährt nach Benutzer wechsel nicht mehr runter/Neustart/Benutzerwechsel



## Eisbaer (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben bei 2 PC's Probleme, und zwar nachdem der Rechner eingeschaltet worden ist kann man ihn ganz normal verwenden, auch herunterfahren/Benutzer wechseln/Neu starten geht. Wechselt man den Benutzer verweigert der PC die ausführung von Herunterfahren etc. im System Log gibt es eine Meldung mit dem Kennzeichen 1073 und der Anwendung USER32 welche aber leider nicht viel aussagt, auch auf diversen Seiten ist leider nichts darüber zu erfahren. 

Das merkwürdige ist ja das man wenn man aus dem kalten Zustand startet, der Rechner sich herunterfahren lässt, nur nach dem Benutzerwechsel ist nichts mehr möglich! ?

Verschieden infragekommende Lösungsvorschläge von Windows Tweaks Forum zum Herunterfahren Problem wurden schon ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg.


Vielen Dank für konstruktive Hilfe 


P.S.: Es handelt sich um Systeme die per Acronis Universal Restore gecloned worden sind (Hardware unabhängiges clonen), es wurden alle Windows Updates per WSUS installiert, ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich meine vor den Updates lag das Problem noch nicht vor allerdings kann ich es leider nicht mehr reproduzieren.


----------



## chmee (27. Februar 2008)

Schalt mal testweise die Energie/Standby-Möglichkeiten aus, entweder über die Energieeinstellungen
oder im Hardwaremanager in den Eigenschaften der Geräte - versuch es mal bei Netzwerkkarte und USB.

mfg chmee


----------



## Eisbaer (12. Mai 2008)

sorry die späte Antwort, es hat sich herausgestellt das die Images einen hau hatten und das ganze System ansich total instabil war... Danke aber trotzdem für deinen Tip


----------

